# http://storage.conduit.com



## rdtsif (Sep 1, 2010)

My ex got on my computer and deleted e-mails and now I have this
http://storage.conduit.com/75/261/CT2611275/BrowserFiles/df949936-2850-4e26-af65-c14d91c5c48b.html
http://storage.conduit.com/75/261/C...f65-c14d91c5c48b.html?EB_TimeStamp=1283345037
I ranTrend Micro hyjack this and here is my log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:26:02 AM, on 9/1/2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\mwlDaemon.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Acer Backup Manager\BackupManagerTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec Egis Software Update\EgisUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10h_ActiveX.exe
C:\Users\Mike\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5740&r=273607105106l03f8z155t5801d515
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?ilc=1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5740&r=273607105106l03f8z155t5801d515
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5740&r=273607105106l03f8z155t5801d515
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm\tbZone.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm\tbZone.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Toolbar - {66f2e20d-0da8-4c11-a9c8-dd8477b88acd} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm\tbZone.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Security Engine - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Acer Backup Manager\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EgisTecLiveUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec Egis Software Update\EgisUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Games\Acer Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: GRegService (Greg_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GregHSRW.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MyWinLocker Service (MWLService) - Egis Technology Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\\MWLService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NTI IScheduleSvc - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Acer Backup Manager\IScheduleSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 13284 bytes

What should I remove? Can anyone help me? I would really appreciate some help!!
Thank you ALL!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Sorry for the lateness in a reply, but these forums are very busy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, can you do the following:

http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html

Regards

eddie


----------

